# No Bake Irish Cheesecake



## flattop (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't be there to enjoy St Paddys day so here's one on me over here in Afghanieland

Stout crust....

4 eggs 

3/4 cup sugar 

8 ounces bittersweet chocolate, chopped 

6 tablespoons unsalted butter

3/4 cup all-purpose flour 

3/4 cup cocoa 

1 1/4 cups Murphy's stout 



Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Butter an 8-inch-square pan. In an electric mixer, combine the eggs and sugar. Beat until light and fluffy. In a medium saucepan over medium heat, melt the bittersweet chocolate, and butter, stirring until smooth. Remove from heat and beat into the egg mixture. Sift the flour and cocoa together and beat into the chocolate mixture. Whisk in the Murphys Stout. Pour into the pan and bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until a skewer inserted in the center comes out almost clean. Remove from the oven and let cool on a wire rack.

Irish Cream Cheesecake
*1envelope unflavored gelatin *
*1/4cup water*
*1lb cream cheese, softened*
4oz heavy cream
*1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons Bailey's Irish Cream* 

Trim brownie desired thickness and to fit a 6-inch spring form pan, Place in fridge while proceeding. 

Place water in small pan. Sprinkle gelatin over top and let stand 1 minute. Cook on low for 3 minutes, stirring constantly.

Add Baileys to heavy cream whip to stiff peaks 

Mix cream cheese and remaining 1 cup sugar until well blended. Gently fold in gelatin mixture and Bailey's Irish Cream. Refrigerate until slightly thickened. Gently stir in the whipped topping; pour over crust. Refrigerate several hours or until firm. 



Top with.......

Caramel Whiskey Sauce

MAGAZINE ATTRIBUTION 1 ½ cup sugar

1/4 cup water

1/2 cup unsalted butter

1 ½ cups cream

double shot of Jamesons

Melt sugar in water over low heat until caramelized. Add butter and whipping cream and cook to desired consistency. Cool, then add whiskey and more cream if necessary. 



 Yes you can use Guinness... I just like Murphys better plus it's a damn site cheaper..


----------



## toasteroven (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh My Gosh!   That sounds sinfully delicious!  I like Guiness and don't think I've seen Murphy's here.  I'll have to check into that (like the cheaper price part).


----------

